# How to delete multiple recordings?



## BigH

It's been a while since I had my S1 hooked up, but I recall there was a way to highlight a number to shows and delete all in one go.

Can someone remind me how to do this with the Virgin Tivo

Thanks


----------



## mikerr

There's no network functionality like tivoweb on the VM TiVo.

To delete things quickly you can just highlight the programme and press clear (bottom right of remote),
when on the now playing (my shows) screen.

Be careful though, as it doesn't put up a confirm box, just deletes it straightaway.


----------



## BigH

but on the S1 box, you could, using the remote, highlight any number of shows and delete them in one go

or did I dream this? 99% sure one could do this


----------



## OzSat

Not on a unmodified box - and you had to confirm each delete


----------



## BigH

ah - that'll be it - thanks


----------



## mikerr

BigH said:


> but on the S1 box, you could, using the remote, highlight any number of shows and delete them in one go
> 
> or did I dream this? 99% sure one could do this


Yes, if you had a network card, and tivoweb on your S1
- you did that in a web browoser on your PC.

The on screen interface has never had multi-select options.


----------



## Zaichik

mikerr said:


> Be careful though, as it doesn't put up a confirm box, just deletes it straightaway.


However, if you make a mistake, you can undelete from the "Recently deleted" folder.


----------



## BigH

mikerr said:


> Yes, if you had a network card, and tivoweb on your S1
> - you did that in a web browoser on your PC.
> 
> The on screen interface has never had multi-select options.


Must have been my imagination then, as I very rarely used the Tivo via a web browser - come to think of it, I may be thinking about my previous PVR - the Panny E85


----------



## cwaring

mikerr said:


> To delete things quickly you can just highlight the programme and press clear (bottom right of remote),when on the now playing (my shows) screen.


No. Bottom-left


----------



## Cableguy1927

BigH said:


> It's been a while since I had my S1 hooked up, but I recall there was a way to highlight a number to shows and delete all in one go.
> 
> Can someone remind me how to do this with the Virgin Tivo
> 
> Thanks


You can delete a whole folder in one go - highlight folder and press clear.


----------



## tdenson

The thing to watch with the Clear button is that it is very sluggish but moves the cursor on to the next entry immediately but leaving the deleted show in the list for a while. As a result it's very easy to delete the next entry as well when you think nothing is happening.


----------



## jethrouk

mikerr said:


> ...Be careful though, as it doesn't put up a confirm box, just deletes it straightaway.


however it doesn't delete it - it puts it in the trash can so you can dig it out if you've made a mistake - i prefer this method because it makes deleting very fast

as well as deleting very quickly with clear button, it also marks the file with 'x' temporarily whilst the system deletes it, and at the same time shifts the cursor onto the next file down so you dont have to wait for the system - so if you need to delete 6 consecutive files (click click click click click click) it does this very quickly indeed - i like it


----------



## tdenson

jethrouk said:


> however it doesn't delete it - it puts it in the trash can so you can dig it out if you've made a mistake - i prefer this method because it makes deleting very fast
> 
> as well as deleting very quickly with clear button, it also marks the file with 'x' temporarily whilst the system deletes it, and at the same time shifts the cursor onto the next file down so you dont have to wait for the system - so if you need to delete 6 consecutive files (click click click click click click) it does this very quickly indeed - i like it


But as I say, that's a two edged sword. I've watched my wife delete the next one in sequence and not realise she's done it so wouldn't think to put it back.


----------



## geekspeak

tdenson said:


> The thing to watch with the Clear button is that it is very sluggish but moves the cursor on to the next entry immediately but leaving the deleted show in the list for a while. As a result it's very easy to delete the next entry as well when you think nothing is happening.


Being sluggish is a design feature (however ill-conceived) to allow you to use clear on a number of items before you have to wait for the "delete" to take place and the screen to update.


----------



## tdenson

geekspeak said:


> Being sluggish is a design feature (however ill-conceived) to allow you to use clear on a number of items before you have to wait for the "delete" to take place and the screen to update.


I find that difficult to believe.


----------

